
Ask HN: How do you record your online meetings? - rahulroy9202
I use the online web client for Skype and Google Meet. I want to capture my tab audio and mic audio.  If possible tab video&#x2F;desktop video too.
======
ianceicys
Zoom (comes with automatic text transcriptions).

